
Tolls are the solution to Los Angeles' traffic - oftenwrong
http://www.latimes.com/opinion/livable-city/la-ol-traffic-toll-lane-freeway-20170303-story.html
======
tbirrell
This would probably work. But the outcry would be huge. People don't like
paying for things they used to get for free. $2 to $2.10 for gas in
lamentable, but ultimately only a 5% raise. 0 to anything is outrageous and a
mathematically "impossible" to represent as a percentage.

